# UCLA Film 2012 decisions



## A. (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone heard about interviews yet? I know those who don't make it in won't get formally rejected until at least April. Still, I'd like to know sooner if I didn't make it to the next phase. I hate this waiting urghhh haha


----------



## scott042 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nothing! But no one else has posted anything about it either. I feel the same, this is killing me, and the fact that they won't tell you if you're NOT in either doesn't help.

The only date UCLA has given is late April for a general acceptance notification deadline. But, they have to interview you first...oi.


----------



## BK (Mar 19, 2012)

Same here--haven't heard anything but have been scouring the web for any signs that people have gotten calls. It's hard because it seems the dates that people get called seem to vary relatively drastically year to year.


----------



## petermttran (Mar 19, 2012)

I gave them a call a few days ago.  They said they will conduct interviews either on the last week of March or the first week of April.  I guess that means we should keep our eyes peeled for the next two weeks


----------



## BK (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Good luck to everyone! Hoping for some good news coming all our ways


----------



## BK (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everybody! Exciting news--Just got the call asking me to go to the interview in two weeks! I was preparing myself for the rejection and lack of phone call just yesterday, and today I got the call. Wanted to let those who are still waiting know!


----------



## A. (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahh congratulations!!! And good luck! I just got the call as well! My interview is on April the 4th.


----------



## BK (Mar 20, 2012)

That's the same day as me, A! Maybe I'll see you there! A friend of mine also got the call today.


----------



## scott042 (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations guys! Good luck!
I hope I get a call. Maybe they call out of state people last...?


----------



## A. (Mar 21, 2012)

BK-what time?? I'm so excited! It falls right during my spring break too, so it's perfect. I missed the call so I called back and left a message and have called a couple times just to be safe and confirm with someone on the phone. I haven't be able to get through yet. Did they give you any specific instructions? Where to go/anything to bring? I'm so happy I heard back, but now my anxiety has just changed into anxiety about the interview haha


----------



## BobDobbs (Mar 21, 2012)

Good luck you all! Shoot me a PM and I might come visit during your interview.


----------



## sluna1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Likewise! Congrats on getting a callback! Hope to meet you all very soon!


----------



## BK (Mar 21, 2012)

A--Mine's in the afternoon, and on my spring break as well! On the phone, Ms. Flener just told me my date and time and said she'd be emailing me closer to the date with more specific information. She also said there is no need to bring anything!

I am also getting nervous about the interview, but I still can't believe I got the call yesterday. Hasn't sunk in yet!

BobDobbs, Sluna1, any advice?


----------



## BobDobbs (Mar 21, 2012)

It's cliche, but just be yourself. You're probably gonna find the lead-up to the interview amazingly tense. And, if you enjoy THAT? You'll -love- the aftermath, when you don't know if they are gonna call back for what seems like an eternity. If / when you do get the call, though, it's a pretty good moment for screaming.


----------



## A. (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm so nervous/excited. I usually enjoy interviews, but I'm just afraid of any curveballs they might throw. Is it pretty much based off your portfolio and your personal opinions/experiences? If you get in do you find out prior to when they send out notifications for all of UCLA?


----------



## medeasp (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by A.:
> I'm so nervous/excited. I usually enjoy interviews, but I'm just afraid of any curveballs they might throw. Is it pretty much based off your portfolio and your personal opinions/experiences? If you get in do you find out prior to when they send out notifications for all of UCLA?



Hi A.!
Congratulations! My advice is to be confident about yourself, if they already called you for your interview, means that you are a good candidate among a lot of people who applied. 
I have a question? Did you applied for undergrad or the MFA. I'm a MFA applicant and I wanted to know if they started with the graduate applicants already.

Thanks! :-D


----------



## NouvelleVague (Mar 21, 2012)

Congratulations BK and A. ! Best of luck and I hope you get in!
Does anyone know if they usually call everyone the same day? I want to stay positive but now I am afraid that I shouldn't hope to hear from them anymore, since I didn't get a phone call!


----------



## NouvelleVague (Mar 21, 2012)

Btw I am a transfer.. maybe those get called later? hmm ://


----------



## A. (Mar 21, 2012)

Nouvelle, I hope you get a call. My guess is by the end of the week they'll have called everyone. I'm a transfer student also.


----------



## Jj9896 (Mar 22, 2012)

I believe all students (freshman, transfer) have been called already. Please correct me if I am wrong though!  

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## NouvelleVague (Mar 22, 2012)

I called them today to find out - I couldn't wait anymore. And they said they just called a few people and are still working through it !


----------



## KP (Mar 26, 2012)

Nouvelle, do you know if they're still in the process of making phone calls for interviews?


----------



## KP (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone know? I'd like to stop freaking out my application. Knowing i didn't make the cut would at least ease the pain...


----------



## A. (Mar 27, 2012)

I just want to let those know who are still anxiously waiting that every one has been contacted and set up for interviews. They just sent out a table with times and initials for everyone.


----------



## KP (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats weird... because when I called them earlier they said that they were still calling for interviews...


----------



## A. (Mar 27, 2012)

I think they say that so they don't have to deal with upset or angry people. I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this  I would just personally want to know. They had their list of 30 people. But they said they had 600 applicants this year, so it's just a total crap shoot as to who got in and who didn't


----------



## Rumble (Apr 1, 2012)

man, I'm quite sad. I applied as well and didn't get any email or calls from them. A question for A. They sent you out a table of the 30 people to be interviewed? They only interview 30 people? And to KP, It seems odd that they would lie to an applicant to not hurt their feelings, they should be cut and dry about it. I did get accepted to CSULB film production program, but my dream school was UCLA. oh well. I'm still waiting for USC too, I read on this site that they don't conduct interviews.


----------



## KP (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Rumble. Yea... it was kinda weird. I think the weirdest thing was that I'm pretty sure they were supposed to interview a total of 60 students (30 at UCLA and 30 out of)... so i guess my question has been what happened to the other 30?

But A. thanks for letting me know. Seriously congratulations and good for you. I'm kind of curious about the material you submitted?


----------



## A. (Apr 6, 2012)

For those who got interviews- how did they all go?! Man, this waiting is going to be even worse than waiting to hear if we made it to interviews! I'm curious to see what questions other people had. I was surprised at how easy and conversational it really was. 

and to answer you, KP- What specifically were you wondering? I submitted a personal essay, a short story, and a critical analysis of Rear Window. and pretty amazing letters of rec that I got really lucky with. I know that even though they say the materials are what matters, it's still UCLA so GPA definitely makes a difference I think.


----------



## BK (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree! It was really nice to see how conversational and non-threatening it really was. I was really grateful. It seems like they really did a lot to try to make the interviewees as comfortable as possible, even before the interview. I know that the wait now seems so much worse, but for me, not knowing if I had an interview was way worse. At least now I know the deadline!


----------



## A. (Apr 6, 2012)

BK- What time was your interview? I loved how the current students came by to talk to all of us! I know the said we'd hear by May 1st, but from all the research I've done it looks like people hear back in one to two weeks! I hope we both get in


----------



## BK (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a little hesitant to say my exact time (you never know who is on here!) but let's say it was in the mid-afternoon. 

I had a lot of fun chatting with the current students and another interviewee. A really nice atmosphere pre- and post-interview. 

Ah, now back to real life!


----------



## A. (Apr 9, 2012)

I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BK (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations A!!! What an accomplishment!!! How  and when did you hear back?! Hope I am to be as lucky as you!


----------



## RK9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is this for freshman or are there transfers who received their decision already?


----------



## BK (Apr 9, 2012)

Only junior standing students get accepted into the film program at UCLA. So, this would be for transfers 

I believe freshmen who applied to UCLA heard in March.


----------



## RK9 (Apr 9, 2012)

So if my current status says this
We have received your application for Fall Quarter 2012. However, admission decisions have not yet been made for our transfer applicants. We plan to begin notifying transfer applicants of our decisions starting in late April. Please check with us again around that time

What do you guys think?  Is there a chance they still haven't made a decision or did i get denied?


----------



## A. (Apr 9, 2012)

BK- Ms. Flener called me today at around 3 ish. I have absolutely no idea if they are notifying everyone or maybe just a few at a time. I was just so surprised to get called because I was interviewed not even a week ago! Good luck to you! I really hope you get in as well. I'd like to know a few people already, even if it is just over the internet haha. Keep me posted!

RK9- Did you interview?


----------



## BK (Apr 9, 2012)

I also have that status when I log in. I believe when you are accepted into the film program, they call you to let you know, even if you haven't received an official letter from the school itself. Then again, I didn't receive a call or email from anyone, so I could very possibly be wrong.


----------



## BK (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, A! I'll let you know if I get a call. Here's hoping!


----------



## RK9 (Apr 9, 2012)

A- Nope I didn't get anything..I handed in my application on the day of the deadline but still I think if i were to get an interview I would have already been notified.

Bk- Im confused, did you interview/get a call to interview or are you still waiting to hear as well?


----------



## BK (Apr 9, 2012)

I had an interview last Wednesday. You have to go through an interview process to get into the film program.


----------



## RK9 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yea I know I just didn't know if you were referring to getting a call for a decision or a call for an interview in your last post.

Guess this means I'm rejected. Bummer.


----------



## A. (Apr 9, 2012)

The interviews were last week and people were notified about interview in late March. I got the call today about admission.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 10, 2012)

congrats to the accepted people. I'm still heartbroken that I didn't even get an interview, I thought I would get that, I thought my extracurriculars set me apart from every one else. Oh well, still waiting for expensive USC.


----------



## BK (Apr 10, 2012)

Chin up, Rumble. Even after going through the interview process, I could very well be in the same boat as you (I haven't been called with an acceptance), except I didn't bother applying to USC. Good luck with USC!


----------



## Rumble (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks BK


----------



## A. (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone else hear/get the other email?


----------



## BK (Apr 13, 2012)

I did not receive a call or an email. Did the email seem to imply that everyone who was accepted had been called? A friend of mine received the call on Wednesday too.


----------



## A. (Apr 13, 2012)

I got the call on Monday and then an email just reiterating what I was told. The email was worded like a mass email, so I'm not sure, but it did appear that they notified everyone.


----------



## BK (Apr 13, 2012)

Well that crushes my dreams. But congrats, A, that's really fantastic. Have enough fun for the two of us, will ya?


----------



## A. (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have other schools you applied to?


----------



## BK (Apr 13, 2012)

I applied and got in to SFSU and CSUN, but UCLA was my dream, and I felt like I was good enough to  go there and had my heart set on it. So I'm not going to be going to SFSU or CSUN, now just to figure out what I'm supposed to do now...


----------



## A. (Apr 13, 2012)

Well good luck to you! I've actually heard really great things about the program at CSUN, that's one of the schools I applied to as well.


----------

